# Arreglar monitor quemado



## Liumander (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola, el otro día dando un concierto un monitor del equipo de voz empezo a echar humo y se estropeo. 
Al abrirlo me he encontrado con que la fuente del fuego es un circuito con dos condensadores y 2 bobinas (no se si se llaman así), uno de los condensadores había estallado, y los cables se han ennegrecido, no se si se habrán estropeado también? como ha podido suceder? que me recomendais? le cambio todo? que son las bobinas esas? serán fáciles de conseguir?

LAS PRUEBAS DEL DELITO




LA TAPA DE UNA BOBINA CHURRUSCADA Y EL CONDENSADOR ESTALLADO



Como no se lee el valor del condensador rojo, abrí el otro monitor y el condensador en vez de rojo era amarillo y ponía:
225J
250 VMKT

Supongo que serán equivalentes no?

El otro condensador es de 22uF sin polaridad, en mi tienda de electronica no lo tenian y dicen que nunca lo tendrán, y las bobinas, son faciles de conseguir?
Que me recomendais? que compre todo y lo monte o que me compre directamente un crossover? 
No se tampoco de cuantos watios son, pq no lo pone en ningun lado. Alguna manera de averiguarlo?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

Maaaaaadremia!

Sin duda les has dado caña, porque ha explotador el corssover.
Esos condensadores y bobinas no se encuentran. Yo mismo las busqué para hacerme un filtro,
y me dijeron que no existían.
Antes de nada deves saber si el subwoofer está quemado, si lo está o bien lo cambias, o si no se encuentra tiras la pantalla.

Si el bajo funciona, compra un filtro de frecuencias, de la máxima potencia posible y lo pones.

De todas formas, que etapa estavas usando? para evitar estas cosas la potencia máxima del amplificador no dev superar la mitad de la potencia máxima de la caja.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tal vez podrías "armar" los capacitores usando combinaciones de paralelos y series con valores que se consigan... (la fórmula es justo inversa a la de las resistencias si mal no recuerdo, los paralelos se suman capacidad y los series se calculan como las resistencias en paralelo).

Y las bobinas creo haber visto en el foro unos métodos prácticos para hacerlas... aunque en tu caso es sencillamente copiarlas (contar las vueltas cuando desenrrolles el alambre).

Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

Las conectastes a 220VAC!No maaaa...

EN efecto, es un desastre.


Este link te puede servir si #sabías# la inductancia de las bobinas para armartelas de nuevo con nucle de aire.

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

Y para poder hacer el capacitor, haz como te dijeron.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 29, 2009)

Me molaría hacerlo yo mismo y no comprarlo montado, porque estoy aprendiendo y prefiero todo DIY
Lo del link que me has pasado *tacatomon* no entiendo para que sirve (perdona por mi ignorancia, soy un novatillo) y lo del nucleo de aire tampoco, suena muy pro.
Lo de montarme los condensadores...se hacer los calculos y tal, pero no sabría pasarlo a la práctica, alguna explicación o ayuda de como montarlos? teniendo en cuenta que tengo que usar la misma placa del circuito que tenía antes, con los mismos agujeros y todo (todavia condicue correctamente afortunadamente), aunque si hay que hacerse una placa nueva no me importaría, me compre una virgen el otro día y quiero darla uso, que nunca lo he probado.
Lo de las bobinas, será tan facil como enrollar un cable tantas veces como en el de las bobinas de este circuito? y, a qué lo enrollo? a algo que tenga el diametro de estas bobinas? o da igual el grosor?
Mi etapa tiene 250wx2 así que según lo que me ha dicho *elosciloscopio* tendría que conseguir que el filtro tuviera 500w minimo no? cuanto me costaría algo asi (aunque primero intentaré hacerlo manualmente)?
La bocina esta en perfecto estado, solo se ha churruscado el crossover, gracias a dios.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

ahhh bueno pero a donde lo conectaste, a la red electrica


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 29, 2009)

En efecto, si hacés las bobinas IGUALES (mismas vueltas, diámetro y por supuesto grosor del alambre) van a tener la misma inductancia (se mide en Henry ,MiliHenry más bien... o sea mH).
El problema tuyo radica en que convendría que lo hagas con alambre más grueso, pero eso requiere recalcular (resumido: cuando enrollas el alambre, según su grosor, las vueltas exteriores van a tener un diámtero menor o mayor, y eso hace variar las cuentas claro....)

Pero antes de recalcular las bobinas.... las que tenías funcionaron mucho tiempo así? Tal vez haya habido un problema "externo", y no precisamente que la bobina estuviera sub-dimensionada...

En cuanto a la placa, yo la cambiaría... Incluso se puede hacer "en el aire" , a mi gusto es más eficiente, o bien si lo hacés en placa, reforzá las pistas de cobre con estaño y algunos pelitos de cobre de algún cable...

En cuanto a los capacitores, podría hacerte un dibujo pero ahora no puedo.... (estoy en el trabajo, curro o como lo llamen). Básicamente, toda la combinación de capacitores que armes terminará en dos cables, que soldarás donde estaba el original...

Avisa si tienes dudas, y si hace falta el fin de semana te armo un dibujo de cómo irían los capacitores...

Saludos y suerte!

Marcelo.


----------



## Liumander (Jul 29, 2009)

Gracias marcelo, voy a necesitar ese esquema, pero me surge otro problema. Me harías un favor, en caso de hacerlo, que me explicases como lo haces y como sustituyen los condensadores que me digas a los antiguos. 
Me va a surgir otro problema también, una de las bobinas cuando se quemo se destrozó y se ha desenrollado, no puedo saber las vueltas q da ni su inductancia, alguna manera de calcularlo de otra manera? puedo intentar recolocarlo pero no se yo si sera una chapuza. 
También me gustaría saber si con el tester se puede medir la inductancia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 29, 2009)

Un consejo: No uses esa bobina chamuscada, al haberse quemado de tal manera, muchas espiras seguro quedaron en corto.

El link que te pase te permite hacer bobinas de Nucleo de aire como las que muestras, solo es cuestion de meterle los datos correctos. Las parts donde dice "inches" (Pulgadas) pasalas a Centimetros. Te servirá en todo caso de que sepas la Inductancia que tenian las bobinas antes de quemarse, así como las medidas. Si era un crossover de marca, puedes conseguir en datasheet, no para consegir la inductancia, que esa no te la muestran, pero con las medidas sí.

Saludos.

PD: Necesitas un Inductómetro


----------



## Liumander (Jul 30, 2009)

He descubierto algo nuevo, que el monitor estaba ya toqueteado por algun "manitas", había un cable mal soldado que estaba bailando en el cono de los agudos, y al medir la resistencia de los dos bornes del cono me di cuenta de que no obtenía resultado, por lo que lo abrí y vi que estaba chamuscado también. Así que me toca también cambiar esa pieza. 



Si os fijáis bien en la bobina que rodea a la letra "G", por debajo, que da sombra, se nota que está un poco negro del churruscamiento, huele un montón todavía a quemao.

Por cierto *tacatomon* no he conseguido sacarle partido a tu link porque no se que medida de cable es, es fundamental ese dato, como lo mido? en que unidad de medida quiere que lo ponga? porque no pone nada. Está puesto por defecto en 18, pero no tengo ni idea, algún consejo?
No mide ni un milímetro de ancho




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## Liumander (Jul 30, 2009)

Se me olvidó preguntar si la membrana del altavoz que os he puesto en la foto se podrá comprar o habrá que comprarse la bocina de agudos entera. Y en ese caso si me saldría más rentable (económicamente) comprarme la bocina y arreglar el crossover (o comprarlo, según se tercie) o comprar un monitor entero nuevo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Antes de nada vamos a saber algunas cosas:

Esa pantalla la compraste nueva o de segunda mano?
La otra es idéntica?
Traía caja cuando la compraste?

No cabe duda de que le mandaste demasiada potencia.

Si el crossover era el que venía con la pantalla estara bien calculado.

Yo creo que deverías poner un crossover nuevo, si son de marca desconocida te saldrán baratos,
si los haces tui mismo, la calidad del sonido sería peor.

En cuanto a que crossover comprar, no hace falta que sea tanto como el doble de la potencia de la caja, si la supiéramos podríamos poner uno de la misma potencia o un poco más

Las cajas son las que tienen que ser mucho más potentes que la etapa (P. ej. para que no pase esto)

Y si vas a seguir usando estas cajas para esta etapa, baja mucho el volumen.
O compra cajas nuevas. (no recomendado)


De todas formas un filtro de marca barata no es muy caro.


Este es beyma, dos vias, de 400W y me costó unos 15€


----------



## Liumander (Jul 30, 2009)

Al final me he comprado un beyma de 300w, no tenian el de 400w y ya con mas watios subia mucho el precio. Lo voy a montar ahora mismo, y me ha surgido una duda:me he comprado una membrana de los agudos, y no se si la polaridad es reversible o hay que conectar los cables de algun modo concreto. No vienen dibujados signos de + y - pero hay una pestaña que esta pintada de rojo. Significará que ese es el polo +?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Supongo que si está pintada de rojo será el mas


----------



## Liumander (Jul 30, 2009)

Arreglado!
Me compré un crossover y la membrana de agudos, 30 eurillos. Y va perfecto. Gracias a todos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

De nada!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

Bueno, Caso resuelto.

Enhorabuena por tu exito.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Me alegro!
Al final, lo que pasó fue que excediste la potencia, o algo se movio dentro y provocó un cortocircuito?


----------



## Liumander (Ago 1, 2009)

Había un cable que no estaba soldado y estaba bailando, yo creo que es eso.


----------

